# Why isn't this guy on everyone's lips?



## TravisTouchdown (Aug 17, 2014)

Stumbled across this by chance. 
Was blown away by the deep voice and the timbre. 
The guy's got a diamond stuck in his throat.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

His name is David Bizic (pronounced Bizich) and I was lucky to see his debut of Albert in "Werther" at the Met last season.
We instantly recognized his talent so I am not surprised that he is on his way.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

He is - among those into contemporary singers.


----------



## Rackon (Apr 9, 2013)

He's considered a singer on the rise. He made a lot af fans in his Met debut in Werther.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Wonderful voice, moreover, wonderful _musicianship_! The timing (both singer, conductor and ensemble) is remarkably flexible and yet tight, perfectly so. He has what seems an extraordinary agility -suppleness and 'lightness' for the voice type, and he is a charming ham, if not an actor (hard to tell in recital.) I would expect to hear more and more of and from this one.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

This Leporello sounds like he can out-seduce the great Don himself! What a great sound!


----------



## TravisTouchdown (Aug 17, 2014)

What baffles me, is that his lower register is probably even stronger than we can hear in this recording. He is using a small diaphragm condenser, and from what I know, the good ones are very neutral in tenor registre and above, clinically flat. But in the 2nd octave, they tend to attenuate those frequencies. I wonder how he would have sounded with a ribbon mic.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Call me when he sings Act III of Tristan und Isolde.


----------

